# Jail rebuild after upgrade?



## z662 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am currently using 10.1-STABLE and have several jails that were built from stable.  If I switch over to the RELEASE branch via freebsd-update(8) will my jails still work as expected or will they need to be created or rebuilt in some form or fashion?


----------



## gkontos (Feb 25, 2015)

a) It is not recommended to try and revert back from 10.1-STABLE to 10.1-RELEASE. 
b) You can't use freebsd-update on a system running STABLE.
c) It is always a good idea to have the WORLD in sync on jails/host.


----------



## z662 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks.  I thought I read somewhere you could use freebsd-update(8) only to upgrade via the -r flag but if it is not recommended then I don't want to try anyway.

This definitely answers my question.


----------

